# African Grey - Parrot, Ollie



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone taken a parrot abroad? Are ther any legal implications as with dogs etc. Have booked ferry in July dover/calais off to germany( I hope). Not sure whether we actually intend to take him so just enquiring about it at the mo. Is it easy/tying/stupid idea/anything else that I may need to know.

regards

Karen


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Karen don't know the answer but may prove difficult with this bird flu thing .
I'm sure someone on here will know the answer.

Alex.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you want to take it abroad and risk something beyond your control (outbreak of X,Y,Z) preventing you bringing it back? 
There is the added problem of the bird getting a scare and escaping - not so much a problem at home but a real problem abroad. 
Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi...the DEFRA website:

HERE

seems to have the information you are looking for and I'm sure they'd be able to answer any other questions too.

Slightly tongue-in-cheek but, we live next door to an African Grey parrot and he is put outside in the summer. There are days when paid up RSPB member and bird lover as I am, I could cheerfully kill it. It shrieks, squawks, imitates the phone and the microwave all day long at the top of it's voice and even has a fine line in buzz saw imitations..

You just might find yourself ever so unpopular on a campsite on a quiet afternoon ! I also understand from my neighbour that they are breathtakingly expensive and so you would have to keep a keen eye on him.

G


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Grizzly - He tells me I'm gorgeous - can't remember when my hubby last told me that LOL :lol: . He has only ever been in the house and comes out daily for a fly about. He does have a vocal time about for about an hour when I get home from work. My neighbours tell me he is quiet all day until that time. At weekends when were all at home his vocal time tends to be about 3pm. I can see your point though. Will have a look see at the site thanks.

regards
Karen


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*parrots*

I have taken both my parrots with me to and fron Spain, I used the tunnel as there are no restrictions. If you read the Defra site, it will give recomendations.
Some ferry companies don't allow you to take them,not even staying in the van. Best to email whom ever you have booked with.
This is a pic of some of the babies I have bred.


----------

